# About how much weed do u get from 1 plant



## weedfeen (Jul 27, 2007)

how much weed do u get from 1 plant i got 2 total (well seeds so far)


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 27, 2007)

lbs outside....


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm currently averaging about an oz a plant


----------



## olds442 (Jul 27, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I'm currently averaging about an oz a plant


 
how many plant do you grow at one time


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 27, 2007)

There are so many variables that go into the answer for that. Light is the key along with nutes


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 27, 2007)

olds442 said:


> how many plant do you grow at one time


I've just cut down 12 plants, total wet weight was 35 ounces. They look good to dry to average. I still have 5 left in full bloom that are waiting to come down. I have 16 seed plants that have been producing clones that I will now let breed. I have 70 clones waiting to go into flower. I just started 5 new seeds for more mothers. I'm looking to get upto around 60 1 oz plants every 2 weeks.


----------



## HotBox (Dec 12, 2007)

NICE! i have 3 plants hope atleast 1 is female. how tall do you grow them and for how long? indoors? 

assuming i get 1 female growing indoors with decent light how much bud sould i get? when do i start making it flower?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2007)

six pounds.


----------



## abudsmoker (Dec 12, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> sixty pounds.


quit trying to modest we know the real #'s


----------



## Tanuvan (Dec 12, 2007)

The best estimator seems to be light, although like everyone says...it is pretty variable. I think it is usually about .7g per watt give or take. However, I am not sure if that number is constant whether it be one plant or numerous.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Dec 12, 2007)

avg if done right flowered at a foot or so should get a oz I've heard people with one supercropped plant under a 1000 getting a lb dryed and cured


----------



## phil le b (Apr 3, 2009)

HotBox said:


> NICE! i have 3 plants hope atleast 1 is female. how tall do you grow them and for how long? indoors?
> 
> assuming i get 1 female growing indoors with decent light how much bud sould i get? when do i start making it flower?


about 6inces swicth them to 12/12 for 8/9weeks and u should get about 1may b 2 a
plant depends on wat type off plant air,light,feed,tempture all need to b jus right


----------



## trichome addict (Apr 3, 2009)

i can usualy get about 4 1/2oz per plant doing 5 together in a stealth cabinet hydro style with 750 watts sodium light


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2009)

i said, 6 pounds ....................


----------



## 614cloudn9ne865 (Apr 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i said, 6 pounds .................... View attachment 374830 View attachment 374831


Daaaamn. that looks like a christmas tree farm but way better


----------



## armlengthbuds (Apr 4, 2009)

whats the strain, soil, nutes, ferts, lights,and method of growing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

armlengthbuds said:


> whats the strain, soil, nutes, ferts, lights,and method of growing?


what's it matter?


----------



## dgk4life (Apr 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what's it matter?  View attachment 375566


there should be a W on your chest cause your somekind of weed superhero bro...
but any ways um, oz to 2oz per plant sog style


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Apr 4, 2009)

My first go gave me a quarter per plant, 2nd gave me a half per plant...I'm using CFLs though so...


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 5, 2009)

2 zips average for me...


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i said, 6 pounds .................... View attachment 374830 View attachment 374831


Thats nice as bro and a huge per plant yield even by my standards . 

My best is about 3.5 to 4 lbs per plant indoor.


----------



## phil le b (Apr 11, 2009)

nongreenthumb said:


> I've just cut down 12 plants, total wet weight was 35 ounces. They look good to dry to average. I still have 5 left in full bloom that are waiting to come down. I have 16 seed plants that have been producing clones that I will now let breed. I have 70 clones waiting to go into flower. I just started 5 new seeds for more mothers. I'm looking to get upto around 60 1 oz plants every 2 weeks.


????????? how well i have got it down to ever 4 weeks got 3 rooms so all ways veg ing plants then put them in one room then 4more weeks then put them in the other room


----------



## fureelz (Apr 11, 2009)

Damn fdd! ............ I can get 4-5oz a plant.


----------



## kuta (May 1, 2009)

outdoors i gots 60 ounces off one plant took 5 months to grow. growen from a seedling planted outdoors in one of those pellet things and buried!~


----------



## fureelz (May 1, 2009)

outdoors is a different story...


----------



## kuta (May 2, 2009)

true! but i mean even indoor anything less than 8 ounces off one plant is fucking waste of time. fuck. especially under the new dual spectrum hps! anyways im fucking wasted and i don't wanna break the law in australia so i only ever grow outside but spawned the normal method in a mini green house under CFL. Im hoping to get 90 ounces off this next plant, origin uknown out of baggie smoked by a mate but she smells like mango!~ god bless that herb main shit really. In australia we grow two outdoor plants and get a $200 fine maximum! anything more and it goes to a judge and shit but even for indoor less than like 6 plants is only a fine max house arrest for first time offenders. I love this country! AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE< OI OI OI > hehe. seriously but im 23 i made over $20,000 on my last outdoor plant ONLY ONE PLANT could of made at least $10,000 more if i didn't smoke .There is alot of sun in australia though still took 5 months. Im trying to shorten by growing the first phase indoors see what happens hey.


----------



## ryeguy (May 2, 2009)

me and my uncle got 7p 3o off one plant in the australian outback..i moved there with him for a year...its in one of the high times issues...not sure which one..wud have to look it up if anyone was interested..


----------



## ryeguy (May 2, 2009)

it was a blueberry haze..its in the december 2008 issue of high times bage 44...my uncle is actually in the pic..and this was 100m away from our shack


----------



## coachcares (Jun 9, 2011)

if i were to take a couple out of my indoor garden n put them outside n big pots now would the go into flower? they have been on 18 n 6 and they're about chest high n healthy


fdd2blk said:


> i said, 6 pounds .................... View attachment 374830 View attachment 374831


----------



## suougibma (Jul 16, 2011)

I do 4 rows of 6 on an 8 week continuous cycle (2 weeks apart on each row), finish at 3ft, and yield 6-8oz/plant depending on the strain. Average about 65lbs/year in an 8'x8' flower room (veg in a 4x7 closet).


----------



## Samps86 (Aug 6, 2011)

Like some of you stated i really do agree theres never an accurate number.I would say depending on how tall you grew,how much light,topping and some LST.Although it was some green bud that turned out being very good,a buddy of mine had a few plants in his back yard that grew almost 7 feet tall and he got just under a pound with little maintence! But that was regular green bud lol but yes theres so many variables that take affect


----------



## Farfenugen (Aug 6, 2011)

I just trimmed mine, one plant not quite dry or cured yet, but average around from what I can tell about 3 oz. but that's going down when cured


----------



## doser (Aug 6, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i said, 6 pounds .................... View attachment 374830 View attachment 374831



I sure as hell ain't callin you a liar.!!
NICE PLANT!!!!!!!


----------



## Farfenugen (Aug 7, 2011)

that's not a plant, that's a tree


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol that looks totally for profit.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 7, 2011)

*indoor: 1oz-1pd.. just depends on what your doing 
*outdoors: 1pd-15pds.. like the latter, just depends..

--cheers


----------



## kbo ca (Aug 7, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *indoor: 1oz-1pd.. just depends on what your doing
> *outdoors: 1pd-15pds.. like the latter, just depends..
> 
> --cheers


I would love to see a plant that yields 15 lbs. Are you just making this up or is someone claiming a big momma like that? I doubt anyone has gotten close to that #


----------



## the russian man (Aug 7, 2011)

back mother soviet russia weed GROWS AND SMOKES YOU!


----------



## drenots (Aug 8, 2011)

There seems to be confusion on yield per plant. It all depends on how long you put it on veg state. The longer you keep it from flowering, all the more places for your buds to grow. I'm still keen to knowing how long you can do this because they seem to grow forever. If your planning on doing such a grow, make sure you have enough soil to support how big you want your plant before flowering it.


----------



## Fishy:) (Aug 8, 2011)

2-3 oz


----------



## pickle8 (Aug 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i said, 6 pounds .................... View attachment 374830 View attachment 374831


 Love the bathtub planter...nice!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2011)

pickle8 said:


> Love the bathtub planter...nice!!




bathtub fishpond.


----------

